
Discovery of the Huffman Code - adenadel
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Data_Coding_Theory/Huffman_Coding#History
======
adenadel
There's a little more detail in
[https://www.maa.org/sites/default/files/images/upload_librar...](https://www.maa.org/sites/default/files/images/upload_library/46/Pengelley_projects/Project-14/Huffman.pdf)

